# New Foster: COMING SOON!



## CapotesMom

Well...I just got a call today.. looks as though they have a foster that needs a temporary home. This will be my first! 

I was reading through the foster posts on here yesterday thinking that it had been a long time since I'd talked to my liaison and that I should give her a call.. then I was thinking that it's not a BAD thing if I don't have a foster..it means that there's no puppies in my area that need my help and that's good! 

Not much info yet on the little guy..but I'll keep you posted and post LOTS of pictures when I pick him up!


----------



## Sheri

How exciting! Are you at all nervous, since this is your first foster? When will you get him/her?


----------



## marb42

Mindy, That's great news! I can't wait to hear all about him


----------



## mintchip

Thank you for the fostering work. Congratulations!
I know I would flunk and want to keep them all


----------



## Scooter's Family

Let us know all about it!


----------



## CapotesMom

Sheri said:


> How exciting! Are you at all nervous, since this is your first foster? When will you get him/her?


...not so nervous, really.. I just don't want to become attached to him! lol. I already have 2.. I wanted to foster so I could have a TEMPORARY 3rd every once and a while...lol.. but 3 is too many permanently..

I talked to my liaison today and she gave me some news about him. They haven't taken him from the family yet.. but here's what I know so far..

He's 9 months old.. he came from a rescue organization about 2 months ago and went to the family he's with now. ..and he may have come from a mill before that. She's not sure. She said that the puppy was brought in much to the chagrin of the father and it sounds like he's been yelling at the lil guy a lot because he's very skittish now around men and that because of that he may have been knocked around a bit. He didn't want a dog and now he's taking that out on the dog.

I'm not sure when I'll get him.. they still have to take possession of him and make sure he's not aggressive or anything..but I'll have a bit of work to do with him with men and with touching him because he's kinda scared of hands right now..

I'll keep you posted though! That's about all I know so far...


----------



## Laurief

What a terribly sad story!! That poor little boy! 
Mindy,I am sure you will do wonderful with him. Just give him some time to watch you and your pups. Dont expect much from him at first. Once he sees you for a few days and knows that you are not going to hurt him, he will come around. 
Good luck and pm me if you have any questions. Although your "Nanny" will help you out..


----------



## TheVintageVamp

oh my goodness. Bless the poor little guys heart.....and someone go smack the stupid fella upside the head. Taking it out on the poor pup.... 

I hope they can get him out of there quickly. Sounds like a really volatile situation and a major mishap just waiting to happen.


----------



## CapotesMom

Wow...that went quick!! 

I talked to my liaison today.. my foster puppy will be arriving on a plane tomorrow and we're going to pick him up at the airport! I'll try to post pics tomorrow night!


----------



## Sheri

Poor little guy! I'm so glad you will have him at a fairly young age to try to help him recover and bloom.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

SO happy you will fostering him. Give him big hugs from all of us!!!


----------



## CapotesMom

They sent me a letter saying that he's pretty matted.. (Poor baby!) and that he won't be able to get groomed until he's kinda settled in and things have calmed down..so probably after a week.. but the rescue will reimburse me for the first grooming (which is good cause my grooomer isn't exactly cheap.. especially when she's dematting... )


----------



## Maxmom

Congrats Mindy! I can't wait to hear more! I loved fostering, but of course, I flunked because I kept my Cooper and I love him to pieces! We need to have a play date!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Gracie was a mess when we got her home but she loved to be snuggled in my lap so I used that time to groom her. I started gently with a brush and she didn't mind it so I just kept going whenever I could. I got all of her mats out myself and loved the time she was just resting in my lap.


----------



## SMARTY

Rescue doesn't want the dogs dropped off at a groomer immediately because of the trauma, He will probably enjoy the one on one attention so you can work on it a little. Please keep us posted


----------



## Miss Paige

He loves to cuddle-will lay in your lap for hours. Just go slow with him and enjoy the fostering.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family

I only used my CC wooden pin brush at first because the other two love it. It must feel like a massage to them. I think it helped her relax and I loved being able to snuggle her, once she was more comfortable with it I began working on mats.


----------



## Posh's Mom

yay mindy!


----------



## Julie

I hope things are going well Mindy! I'll be following this thread....it sounds like the pup has had a miserable few months and you'll be a breath of fresh air!:thumb:


----------



## LuvCicero

You're a brave lady and I am glad. I know you will 'love' that little guy right into a good life where he will learn to trust humans and know life is good. I will be checking back for pics. Good luck!


----------



## pjewel

Aw that poor baby. How awful that these poor loving souls have to have their spirits broken by the abuse of ignorant people. I hope he starts to come out of his shell quickly in your care. I look forward to stories and pictures of the sweet boy.


----------



## Miss Paige

Popi really has no issues when it comes to people. He really does like men-and loves to bark at other dogs-and most importantly loves to cuddle. 

He is the sweetest little one. He does not like to be crated but is willing to sleep on the floor by the bed on his bed. That is if you don't pop him in bed with you. 

Last night Roman gave up his bed to sleep with me so Popi could have his bed. I just put the little pad and blanket on top of the crates that make up Roms bed and slept with my hand on Popi through out the night.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mimismom

Good luck on the foster! Can't wait to hear more info. 

And yes... we should do a play date!! hehe!


----------



## CapotesMom

We're finally settled down for the night with computer in hand... (that way you know mommy's not going anywhere..lol ) He's had a VERY long day and it shows! He's passed out right next to me. He started with an early morning airline ride from St Louis, then he spent the day with his foster nannie while I tried to figure out what the heck was going on with my car.. (busted radiator hose...friend had to come change it) ...then another (almost) hour car ride home and the introduction to MORE dogs.. (After already meeting 3) ...and when we finally sat down I thought I'd try to make sense out of his poor coat. ...well I spent about 45 minutes on his head until I couldn't bear torturing him anymore and decided that the groomers could just take his puppy fur hurt cause I can't get through it and he was starting to threaten me with a nip..lol. No bite.. just a 'if you keep it up I really will' ...It's clear that no one brushed him regularly because he doesn't understand being brushed and he doesn't like it. I hate for them to take it all though.. it's that soft cotton candy coat that capote used to have when he was a puppy and I adore it!! But he's going to have to be shaved down almost to the skin. I got his head so he can probably still have a teddybear cut around his face so he won't look like too much of a misfit. ..we'll just keep him in a sweater to keep him warm.  

He really is soo loving and sweet and adorable.. I don't know WHY ANYONE would give him up??!! He's an angel.. he doesn't mind being held or petted at all.. actually he'd prefer you to hold him than walking around. And he's soo teeny!! He's half the size of Capote.. Right now he doesn't want anything to do with the other dogs.. it may just be because he's worn out or because he's not sure about other dogs.. we'll find out when he's settled in.. but I'm sure all of their play and happiness will affect him and he'll join into their neuroticism.  

We'll try the crate thing tonight; mine are crate trained..but I'll try an all metal crate instead of the enclosed one he came with.. We'll have him crate trained when he leaves though.. no dogs in my bed! I was told he wasn't housebroken so we'll be on a strict potty routine for the next few weeks to get him used to going outside and only outside! So far no accidents but I think he's just too tired to even attempt it. He did go a little earlier outside but he's not comfortable going with the other dogs..he wants to do it without them sniffing him.. (and who would??) 

No pics yet.. I haven't had time. I'll try to post some tomorrow. He's all white though!


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, how precious he sounds! I can't wait to see more. Have you ever tried Cowboy Magic on their mats? It was recommended by my mentor when I first got Cooper. I get it at the feed store. I use the shampoo and conditioner, but the detangler & shine is what works miracles. It's for horse manes and works great! I just rub it in and the mats come out so easy!

How tiny is he? How old is he? I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Sheri

Mindy, hope your night goes well for all of you!


----------



## CapotesMom

egads but he has a high pitched bark..


----------



## kelrobin

CapotesMom said:


> egads but he has a high pitched bark..


Haha . . . love that post! Jackson can still shatter glass with his shriek. I can't wait to see photos. Hats off to you, Mindy, for doing this! I have been toying with fostering since we lost our lab, but not sure quite yet whether to foster or permanently adopt! Jackson is so lonely and I hate to foster and then have to give them up as he would be sad again.


----------



## CapotesMom

Ok so whatever problems they were saying about him being skittish around people and stuff is just false; he's a velcro dog.. to the point he has mild separation anxiety if I'm in the other room.. so that will be what we have to work on.. 

Last night we made it through the whole night with only 2 complaining cries that he was in his crate. After a couple 'NO. Bedtime' he gave a final grumble and settled in. 

You can definitely tell he was an only dog though; he doesn't like grass.. he's food passive so if it's not his food he doesn't care about it (that will have to change) and he ALWAYS wants to be picked up. I guess I Always think my dogs are spoiled.. this one must have been a total mama's boy.. mama just didn't care to brush him. 

So today I have to run to town for about an hour and tomorrow I'm going to be out of the house for about 5 hours.. ..wonder how he's gonna be able to handle that... I'd leave out a kong with peanut butter but one of the other dogs would take it and then that would defeat the purpose. Maybe put him in the bigger crate that's in the with the kong? He needs to get used to being alone for a few hours at a time.. for my sanity and that of the new owner..lol


----------



## Maxmom

Mindy, I can tell you are going to be a good foster mama! 

Kathy, do what I did. Foster, fall in love, flunk fostering 101, and adopt!


----------



## Miss Paige

I really think he was carried around by the little girl. He was "her dog" and I think she played with him and cuddled him more than anyone. And I just bet she carried him everywhere.

He is a doll-did I forget to tell you about the bark-sorry. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lunastar

Mindy, Thank you so much for taking Popi. He sounds like quite a little love. I hope will post updates to the HRI forum as well as I know everythere will love to hear about him as well. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## CapotesMom

Miss Paige said:


> I really think he was carried around by the little girl. He was "her dog" and I think she played with him and cuddled him more than anyone. And I just bet she carried him everywhere.
> 
> He is a doll-did I forget to tell you about the bark-sorry.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> Mr Roman
> Ms Frannie


That explains it then, Pat.. It makes sense that the little girl would be the one carrying him around but not brushing him. Do you know how old she was? It's horrible to have to be so attached to a pet that you carry and play with him everywhere and then have him taken away because your parents don't want to put in the effort or love him.. so sad my heart just breaks for that little girl. I'll give Popi extra snuggles for it.

Oh the bark is like nails on a chalkboard..lol... he has the 'little dog' bark.. Taylor and Capote don't have that kind of bark unless Capote is freaking out about something then he can get sorta pitchy. He's gated up in the kitchen laying down with the other two dogs.. I'm trying to stay a lil separate from him so he can get used to me not being there 100% of the time.. I'll be sure to snuggle him extra long tonight when we're on the couch watching tv!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

oy...I don't miss the little dog shrill bark at all. Don't get me wrong, I adored Kira and will always miss her, but she had this bark, shriek, bird squeal thing she did that was like having a red hot nail driven through your frontal lobe......

I'm glad Popi is settling in. Isn't it sad when you know there was a child involved. The family that had to give Murray up had 2 little girls, a 3 year old and a 9 year old. The mom was the one that brought him to me and she was crying, which nearly made me cry. I don't think I could have taken it if the little girls had been with her.....


----------



## galaxie

How wonderful that you are fostering him! He sounds like a little sweetie. Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## CapotesMom

Capote sez: Eye kan haz kissus??


----------



## CapotesMom

Sorreh about that.. lol.. I loved that pic. ANYWAYS!!! Here's some long awaited pics of Popi.. chillin out on the patio. Keep in mind these are all before his grooming. His coat is a hot mess.. but we'll fix it!


----------



## CapotesMom

Capote sez: "Ok now.. don't forgetz about meh!"


----------



## marltonmommy

He's adorable! Good luck with the fostering!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, he is a cutie patootie. Even with the matted hair.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maybe the groomer will be able to work out some of the mats without having to shave him all the way. Gracie was like that and I just kept at it a little at a time. The lady who had her before had cut a lot of hair already and she was just a mess.

He's really cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

CapotesMom said:


> Sorreh about that.. lol.. I loved that pic. ANYWAYS!!! Here's some long awaited pics of Popi.. chillin out on the patio. Keep in mind these are all before his grooming. His coat is a hot mess.. but we'll fix it!


I think he is adorable, and you are FOSTERING him???? hummmmmm, you are a stronger person than I am, I would fall in love in a minute, he is so cute..good luck, I can't wait to see how he looks later, because he is too cute right now!!


----------



## Sheri

He's gonna be a looker when you are able to get him brushed. He looks very sweet. Good luck (at remaining a "Foster Mom." Ha!)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sorry I did not mean to attach all those photos, but I clicked quote message by mistake, sorry folks, I will be more careful.


----------



## SMARTY

What a doll baby Popi is......thank you for taking care of him.

Some of the really bad coats can be saved, but most of the time it is easier on the dog and owner not to do all of the detangling. My girls get upset with just a few tangles, I can't imagine the massive matts.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Maxmom said:


> Oh, how precious he sounds! I can't wait to see more. Have you ever tried Cowboy Magic on their mats? It was recommended by my mentor when I first got Cooper. I get it at the feed store. I use the shampoo and conditioner, but the detangler & shine is what works miracles. It's for horse manes and works great! I just rub it in and the mats come out so easy!
> 
> How tiny is he? How old is he? I can't wait to see pictures!


Where do you get the Cowboy Magic? Do you know what is in it that makes it so good?


----------



## pjewel

He's so cute. I can so relate to the high pitched barking. Bailey did that when he was a young puppy. I swore it could shatter glass. Thank goodness he doesn't do it anymore. I hope little Popi has a good night and I look forward to hearing more about his progress.


----------



## boo2352

I loved all the pictures - he's going to be a handsome one!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, he really is a cutie pie! I am glad he is settling in - and after about a week, he will most likely settle in with the pack! 
Good thing you took those pictures, cause I am sure (from seeing the pics) that the poor little guy is gonna get buzzed down! Poor thing! 

Have fun & enjoy him!!


----------



## galaxie

OH.......MY.......GOD!! He is such a little cutie pie!


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie he is. From the looks of that coat it will be much easier for him if you have him shaved down and start fresh. That way he can get used to being brushed with it being a good thing rather a trauma. 

He is so cute, he will be cute with or without long hair. Look at those eyes! 
thank you so much for giving Popi a second chance.


----------



## Maxmom

Flynn, I got the Cowboy Magic at the local feed store. Their website is cowboymagic.com . The Detangler & Shine says it contains Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Silk, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Tocopheryul Acetate and Fragrance. It beats me what any of that means.

It's a clear liquid with a real slick feel. I rub nickol size spots directly on the mat, rub it in, then start combing on the mat, adding as needed. It really made a difference when Cooper was blowing coat. He was still a brand new foster and the slightest pain had him wanting to bolt. I'll always be grateful to Pat for recommending it to me.


----------



## CapotesMom

Popi goes into the groomer tomorrow for his first grooming. I'm going to have him shaved down..unless they can save about half an inch to an inch. (Which I doubt) ..the mats go down to the skin and they're horrible... it's all of his undercoat so I seriously doubt it could be saved and I don't want to put him through that. Hopefully tomorrow it'll be soo much easier and more comfortable (For him) to snuggle and love on him. 

He's doing well.. trying to settle in. He's still a bit nervous but he's starting to bet bedtime down.. last night he had one lil whimper before he laid down and went to sleep in his crate.. which is great! I'm so glad he's not keeping me up all night! 

I definitely don't think he'll be a accidental adopt a foster for me.. lol. I love loving on him and taking care of him and nursing him up from what he is until how he'll go into a new home.. hopefully better adjusted, happy, healthy, and loveable. But he's really too small for me. I like to Wrastle and mess with Taylor and Capote and he's just too delicate for that craziness.. But he'll make a fabulous lap dog!! Something Capote and Taylor just really aren't. He really is a doll though, isn't he??


----------



## Maxmom

He is a doll. I'm sure he will thank you for showing mercy on the grooming. 

I can't wait to see the "after" pictures!


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats on the foster! Looks like he couldn't have found a better place  

You can get Cowboy Magic at a tack store, there should be lots in Dallas.


----------



## Sheri

Hope he does well at the groomers, and then he won't hold it against you. Be sure to post pictures.

How much does Popi weigh?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How much does he weigh, he doesn't look that small in the photos, probably the hair too.Guess it is because he was not with other dogs to see the difference. Yes he will probably want to be a real lap dog, especially living the good life! Thank you for giving him a second chance as someone else said!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Maxmom said:


> Flynn, I got the Cowboy Magic at the local feed store. Their website is cowboymagic.com . The Detangler & Shine says it contains Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Silk, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Tocopheryul Acetate and Fragrance. It beats me what any of that means.
> 
> It's a clear liquid with a real slick feel. I rub nickol size spots directly on the mat, rub it in, then start combing on the mat, adding as needed. It really made a difference when Cooper was blowing coat. He was still a brand new foster and the slightest pain had him wanting to bolt. I'll always be grateful to Pat for recommending it to me.


Thank you so much. I had some real problems when Bailey blew his puppy coat too, wish I had known then, but I will get some to have on hand for my "next" time. thank you


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hello! Can't wait to see Popi, please post photos asap!


----------



## Laurief

Looking forward to seeing pictures of this cutie - with his new haircut!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

What happened, how did the grooming go? Can you post pictures of Popi?? I cant wait to see him.


----------



## Lunastar

Ditto I want to see pictures of Popi in his new do.


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's beautiful!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

What happened? Did Popi get his grooming?


----------



## CapotesMom

Sorry all! It's been one of 'those' weekends. Atop all of that it's been gloomy and cold and miserable outside. Not great picture taking weather.. So you'll have to deal with a few crappy kitchen shots for now until it's warm and sunny enough to get some cuter outdoor pics..

With the weather being so cold, Popi is FREEZING when we go out. He's basically shaved down to the skin cause of his mats. You can see he's pink.. So he shivers a lot. The sweaters I have for Capote and Taylor are wway too big for him..he just walks out of them. So I went to petco to try and find some sweaters but they've gone to the 'spring' line or whaddever and only have warmer tshirts and stuff.. no sweaters. So I got him the warmest thing I could find for now.. hopefully his coat grows back quickly.

Now that I've had him a week I'm getting to know a lil bit about him. I don't think he knows much about praise because he didn't understand when I was praising him at first. Now with lots of excitement and treats I think he's getting the message. Potty training goes well as long as I'm EXTREMELY diligent.. every hour on the hour we have to be outside or else there's a puddle on my floor. If I have plans he pees thru his bellyband. I'm beginning to consider leaving him in his crate when I'm out for errands or church so he learns not to pee while I'm gone (because he doesn't pee in his crate) ..I can't catch and stop him when I'm not there. Usually he's in the kitchen so he can play with the other dogs.

His dependence has died down a LOT. He doesn't have to be around me ALL the time anymore. If we're on the couch he lies at the other end of the couch to take his nap. He's fully crate trained now (that didn't take long) and if he's in the kitchen while I'm doing chores or taking a shower he may whine for a couple seconds but ends up either going to lay down or going to play with Taylor and Capote.

Bad habits I've noticed.. he does this...weird..spin circling thing-chewing on leg thing when he's outside. I haven't figured out what it means yet. He digs in Capote and Taylor's food bowl...so I usually have to clean up a kibble mess.. I've caught him doing it twice and tried to correct him...not sure if he's caught on yet. He digs at his bed. He digs at blankets.. ..and it's not...cute digging. It's destructive chaotic frenzied mindless digging....I have to snap him out of it or he'll tear stuff up.

He and capote also have a few power struggles here and there which I have to watch.. Capote is an alpha.. and I think Popi wants to be, but he's too small so he accepts submissive..for now. He's tried mounting everyone..Capote wanted none of it.. Taylor could care less.. and me.. I put him on his back and growled to let him know that I'm the boss.. then I did the same to Capote (Who doesn't care about it) ...Popi hasn't tried to mount me since.  I like being the alpha in my house..lol..especially when I'm doling out the food.

Speaking of food..I gave in and just got him his own.. so he eats twice a day when I give it to him. During that time I have to guard him so Capote doesn't try to steal it..

...ok..well that's my update ladies (and gentlemen) ...pics are below.. sleepie time for me.. 

I tried to show a size difference between capote and popi..but it's hard to see in this pic. Popi is TINY compared to Capote though....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Bless his little heart, he is pink! I can see why he's cold when he goes out. Sounds like he's finding out where he fits in at your house, we had a few power struggles each time a new dog came in but they work it out quickly.

He's really cute Mindy!


----------



## Laurief

MIndy, I have a small sweater, with a hood in my HRI supplies - I will mail it out to you today for Popi!! In case you dont see this, I will also tell you on the HRI site  that poor pink skin - what a cutie/


----------



## Kathie

Mindy, he's adorable! You can tell the difference in size by the faces and the noses.......lol How much do you think he weighs?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thank you for all you are doing with Popi! He is in heaven I am sure!


----------



## CapotesMom

Kathie - He can't be more than 6 lbs at best.. and 6 would be pushing it. 

Laurie - Don't worry about mailing it to me... because they think they've (ALREADY) found Popi a home!!


----------



## Laurief

Mindy, I already mailed it - so when you get it maybe you can send it to Popi!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Refresh my memory. Was Popi a mill rescue? We had a mill rescue many years ago (cocker spaniel) and she did that spinning thing, but she did it whenever anyone got near her. The vet said it was from being in a cage the entire first 9 months of her life.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw that poor pink skin. Popi is adorable


----------



## imamurph

Ahh, Mindy..I don't know if I could foster, as I would want to keep everyone of them!

How do you keep from getting attached? Are you???:ear:


----------



## CapotesMom

imamurph said:


> Ahh, Mindy..I don't know if I could foster, as I would want to keep everyone of them!
> 
> How do you keep from getting attached? Are you???:ear:


...lol...this one wasn't very hard.. He's too small for me. I adore the size of my havs.. it makes them JUST big enough where you don't have to worry about accidentally stepping on them or you can rough house with them without hurting them. Popi isn't that way; he's too small..

and 3 dogs is fun for a lil while...but I can see where it would wear me down after a long long time... maybe with a husband to help me out but not by myself. 2 is good enough for me..


----------



## Pixiesmom

Popi is about the same size as Pixie-wow what a difference with him next to Capote (I think your white one is Capote, anyway). Yes, we all must be careful with her underfoot. What a great job you're doing with him.


----------



## Julie

Wow! You think Popi already has a home? That was quick! He sure is cute and sounds like he'll make someone a great companion.:thumb:


----------



## CapotesMom

Julie said:


> Wow! You think Popi already has a home? That was quick! He sure is cute and sounds like he'll make someone a great companion.:thumb:


yep! Already a home! he gets picked up from me tomorrow.. 

I didn't have much time to work with him but he understands 'Go Potty' now and yesterday he went into his crate for 'Bedtime' without me having to put him in.. so his new mommy and/or daddy will have a few improvements. Also he's started eating other foods.. so maybe he won't be so hung up on science diet. He's been scarfing Capote and Taylors food..


----------



## Laurief

Great news on such a quick forever home!!

Mindy - the sweater got returned for insufficient postage - LOL - so dont watch for it .


----------



## ivyagogo

What a nice story. You are an angel for taking such wonderful care of Popi. I'm like you, I like my dogs on the larger size. Gryff is just big enough that we can roughhouse and he won't get hurt. What a difference 6 or 7 pounds make! My friend just got a puppy this weekend. Her 8 week old Labradoodle is already bigger than Gryff!

Enjoy your forever home Popi!


----------



## CapotesMom

Dropped off Popi with his foster nanny today.. gave him lots of kisses goodbye. 

...I tell ya..the house is a lot quieter now without them all running around reeking havoc...and it's nice not to have to go outside when I let capote and taylor out to make sure everyone goes potty..lol.. I can stay inside where it's warm and toasty!


----------

